# UK



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Not sure if we have a thread for them. Saw them on the danger money tour and met Jobson, who I asked for a keyboard lesson on the spot which he obliged, and John Wetton, who looked kind of sad for some reason that day. Met them at a NY radio station.

For a while I thought Danger Money was a far inferior album to the first but it's aged nicely and now I can listen to either of them with equal pleasure.

I just found out that there is a live recording in 1978 of the four person lineup that has a lot of unreleased tidbits, such as an early extended version of Carry No Cross.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2017)

I think they might have been responsible for my tinnitus. Saw them on the first album tour in '78 I think, at Southampton Uni. I thought they were fantastic, but standing at the front near a stack of speakers was somewhat thrilling and silly. I could feel Wetton's bass!


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

In spite of the great names somehow they did't really work out for me.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I have respect for Allan Holdsworth but I preferred the guitar-less line-up. I was sorry to see Bill Bruford leave but Terry Bozzio (whom I actually hadn't heard of up until then) was a fine replacement. Pity they didn't stick around for longer then we might have avoided having Asia inflicted upon us.


----------

